# New Grizzly Hybrid Table Saw



## TDH (Sep 13, 2014)

Has anyone read anything about Grizzly new Hybrid Table Saw? I cannot tell if it is a rebadging or they actual did something new to their hybrid. Not much info out there yet. So if someone knows something let us in on it. I am interested in getting a smaller saw but most hybrids are really over priced and portable saws will not work for me. New saw is GO771 with introduction pricing that I think is decent if they fixed the problems they had with the GO715P.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Where are you seeing it? I can't find it online. Got a pic or two?


----------



## furniturefarmer (Dec 25, 2014)

I have the new Grizzly Polar Bear Hybrid.

I love it. Its powerful, accurate enough for me, fence is great. Pushed a couple thousand feet of hardwood through mine and its well worth the money. Actually it's a great value. IMHO


----------



## irish52 (Jul 26, 2014)

Knotscott, 
this saw is in the 2015 grizzly catalog.2hp cabinet mounted cast iron trunnions riving knife etc.looks like a good saw for a good price.


----------



## TDH (Sep 13, 2014)

New saw is in 2015 catalog. Talked to Grizzly about it but tech. was not familiar with specs yet and did not want to make any statements he could not verify. He did say they have already sold some of these saws. I think Grizzly is waiting for a rollout program after first of year to get info out. I have not received my 2015 Grizzly catalog yet. I first heard about saw from a member of woodworking club but I got Popular Woodworking magazine today with Grizzly ad showing GO771.

Furniturefarmer,

How was the setup on your saw, no problem with blade adjustments. Is this saw similar to the Steel City Hybrid? Have you had it long enough for a review?


----------



## Mitchmor (Jan 16, 2014)

Woah, they need to go ahead and come out with this thing.

Any prices on it yet?
I've been going around in circles with the 1023, have yet to pull trigger.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I was able to find the 2015 catalog and manual online. They're available on Grizzly's site but not listed/linked to. A saavy user will be able to tweak the Grizzly URLs and get to them. A few observations:


The saw is listed at the same price as the G0715P for $795, but has an intro price in the 2015 catalog at $695.
The manual does confirm cabinet mounted trunnions for alignment, and from what I could gleam, I can't help but think it is a variant of the Porter Cable or Steel City cabinet mounted trunnion design. Time will tell how robust the construction is.
The saw comes wired for 110V, with a motor rated for 110V/15amps or 220V/7.5amps
The saw is lighter than the G0715P, at 286lbs vs 393 lbs. A large chunk of that weight difference might be from the fence and rail system.
The fence appears to be a mix of several designs, supposedly drawn from the Shop Fox Original and Aluma-Classic. I can't help but think it is very similar to the Ridgid R4512
The fence rails are a split aluminum extrusion design, with a connector bar (similar to the Laguna Fusion)?
The guard uses a modular guard design like most job-site saws and the hybrid saws from the big box stores.
The saw is made in China and currently does not have CSA certification (if that matters to you)

My thoughts, is that the saw is very promising. The aluminum fence seems like the weak point to me, and I would hope that upgrade options are readily available. Nevertheless, I think for the price (introductory or not), it 
would be a compelling buy for me if the choice was limited to 110V hybrids saws.

Photo of the 2015 catalog listing below:


----------



## TomInIndy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Paxorion, for us un-saavy users please share the "tweaks" that you used.
thanks



> I was able to find the 2015 catalog and manual online. They re available on Grizzly s site but not listed/linked to. A saavy user will be able to tweak the Grizzly URLs and get to them. A few observations:
> 
> 
> The saw is listed at the same price as the G0715P for $795, but has an intro price in the 2015 catalog at $695.
> ...


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Not sure how kosher it is to directly post the link, but it does involve updating the following URLs with either a 

2015 instead of a 2014
Changing the model number from g0715p to g0771

For reference, here are the links I worked off of:


2014 Catalog - http://cdn0.grizzly.com/catalog/2014/main/2014_Grizzly_Main_Catalog_Web.pdf
G0715P manual - http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0715p_m.pdf
G0715P parts list - http://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g0715p_pl.pdf
G0715P spec sheet - http://cdn0.grizzly.com/specsheets/g0715p_ds.pdf

Word of warning, the 2015 catalog is just shy of 200MB, so it will take a while to download.


----------



## TomInIndy (Dec 22, 2011)

paxorion thanks for the "hints". I did get it figured out.
I was looking at the owners manual pages 61&62 about miter slot to blade adjustment. The trunnions are table mounted like a Contractor saw and the G0715P.
Below is an excerpt from the Owners Manual.

7. To adjust table, loosen two hex nuts that
secure rear trunnion (see Figure 118) to
underside of table 1-11⁄2 turns and slightly
tap trunnion with a rubber dead blow hammer
in needed direction.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Fascinating, after getting a better read of the manual, it looks like these "cabinet mounted" trunnions may be attaching the cabinet, trunnion, and cast iron table with the same bolts.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I noticed that the owners manual has a copyright date of July 2010. And a revised date of Dec 2011. So what took so long to get this saw out in production?


----------



## Mfusick (Dec 31, 2014)

What is the MSRP on this model?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=G0771

675.00 for the saw according to Laura this morning.

1 - 800 - 523 - 4777

plus freight etc…..

Seems to be of good value.


----------



## TomInIndy (Dec 22, 2011)

I called and talked to Tech Support the other day. From that conversation I feel that it is a downgrade from the G0715P. It has a much downgraded Fence system. The table* and* trunnion are held to the Frame of the cabinet by the same bolts (neither table nor cabinet mounted trunnion or BOTH table and cabinet mounted trunnion) My opinion it could be a real pain to adjust alignment if the table and trunnion both move when you try to adjust.
Was told by Tech Support….. the G1023RL would be a better choice. But I did tell them my plan is for the long run not "to get by".

My biggest concern is this is a "new" product and there are limited or NO user reviews on it.

just my $0.02


----------



## TDH (Sep 13, 2014)

Is this saw a Jet Pro Shop generic? I have looked at both, well Pro Shop hands on GO771 on paper they seem to share a lot of common ground. A friend has the Jet Pro Shop and he also thinks they are the same except for price and cabinet. His Pro Shop is an older one and it mounts with table, cabinet and trunnion using same bolts. He had no problem adjusting blade/miter etc. 
What are others thoughts about this?


----------



## HMWWAWCC (Jun 26, 2011)

" if they fixed the problems they had with the GO715P."

In case I missed it, what were the problems with the G0715P?


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> " if they fixed the problems they had with the GO715P."
> 
> In case I missed it, what were the problems with the G0715P?
> 
> - HMWWAWCC


v
v
If I remember correctly, consistent alignment of the blade to the miter slot when raised and lowered was the issue.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> " if they fixed the problems they had with the GO715P."
> 
> In case I missed it, what were the problems with the G0715P?
> 
> - HMWWAWCC


Same as the alignment issues that the R4512 and 21833 suffered from….all have very similar guts.


----------



## TDH (Sep 13, 2014)

Problems with R4512, 21833 and GO715P was blade drift. As you raised the blade it drifted to the left or right. Most that I saw were blade drift to left of various degrees.
If this new saw from Grizzly is similar to Jet Pro Shop I may consider buying it. I have called Grizzly but the two techs I talked to had very little to say about the saw. Techs say they have not had a hands on yet and just quoted the catalog and of course try to sell the 1023 or 690 but I am downsizing and do not want or need a big saw. If I wanted a big saw I would not have sold my Powermatic. Sorry about that but the Grizzly Techs were irritating they started sounding like salesmen in which most salespeople assume you know nothing about the product you are trying to buy.
Some one mentioned the GO771 manual, I cannot find it, this would help a lot.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Problems with R4512, 21833 and GO715P was blade drift. As you raised the blade it drifted to the left or right. Most that I saw were blade drift to left of various degrees.
> If this new saw from Grizzly is similar to Jet Pro Shop I may consider buying it. I have called Grizzly but the two techs I talked to had very little to say about the saw. Techs say they have not had a hands on yet and just quoted the catalog and of course try to sell the 1023 or 690 but I am downsizing and do not want or need a big saw. If I wanted a big saw I would not have sold my Powermatic. Sorry about that but the Grizzly Techs were irritating they started sounding like salesmen in which most salespeople assume you know nothing about the product you are trying to buy.
> Some one mentioned the GO771 manual, I cannot find it, this would help a lot.
> 
> - TDH


I bought a R4512 this last spring, While its is LOADED with problems for what ever reason the BLADE DRIFT has not ben a factor for me. Now the blade was not parallel with there miter slot and that took me a week to iron out. ALSO the miter gauge was so sloppy it was unusable. Had to get a Inrca.

One would think these Chinese Political Prisoners would have more pride in their work.
Lazy Commy bastards


----------



## TomInIndy (Dec 22, 2011)

If you open the Manual pdf for the G0715P then go up to the address line and change from G0715P to *G0771* it will open the "new manual.
paxorion posted a comment up the list a way "explaining it too.

When I talked to the Techs I told them I was wanting to buy a TS that I *will not want or need* to replace in a few years. I had no feeling that I was being upsold to the 1023. 
If you had a Powermatic that you are wanting to "replace" they might be trying to steer you to something that you will be happy with.



> Problems with R4512, 21833 and GO715P was blade drift. As you raised the blade it drifted to the left or right. Most that I saw were blade drift to left of various degrees.
> If this new saw from Grizzly is similar to Jet Pro Shop I may consider buying it. I have called Grizzly but the two techs I talked to had very little to say about the saw. Techs say they have not had a hands on yet and just quoted the catalog and of course try to sell the 1023 or 690 but I am downsizing and do not want or need a big saw. If I wanted a big saw I would not have sold my Powermatic. Sorry about that but the Grizzly Techs were irritating they started sounding like salesmen in which most salespeople assume you know nothing about the product you are trying to buy.
> Some one mentioned the GO771 manual, I cannot find it, this would help a lot.
> 
> - TDH


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tip pax and Tom….very helpful. After looking at the parts diagram for the G0771, and reading through the blade alignment sequence, I'm wondering what the benefit is of mounting the trunnions through the cabinet brackets in this manner…it still requiires that you tap the trunnions into alignment as opposed to the table, as done with industrial cabinet saws which is a lot simpler.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Not sure how kosher it is to directly post the link, but it does involve updating the following URLs with either a
> 
> 
> 2015 instead of a 2014
> ...


Here's my original post about tweaking the web address URL so you can get the G0771 documents.


----------



## The_Doc (Mar 2, 2015)

New Unboxing video surfaced on YouTube a few days ago. Guy promises to followup with a fence review:


----------



## Bigriverman (Nov 22, 2013)

I own a R4512 and the table top and the fence look very familier.


----------



## Bigriverman (Nov 22, 2013)

After looking at the parts list it looks even more like a R4512.


----------



## The_Doc (Mar 2, 2015)

Part 2 of his video is posted now as well:






Apparently this particular guy dropped his saw out of his truck during the ride home, so he had some table alignment issues.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

> After looking at the parts list it looks even more like a R4512.
> 
> - Bigriverman


Well, similar or not it can't be the same if the trunnions are table mounted.
But, I just looked at the parts diagram and I can't see where the trunnions look table mounted.
Who said they were table mounted, and where does that information come from?

Well, regardless, the whole thing looks just as flimsy as the Crapsman 21833 that I have.


----------



## Adrock1 (Feb 5, 2015)

I just bought one of these. Assembled it last night. I will be spending some time with it this weekend to dial every thing in and fine tune all the adjustments. I should have a full review up by Sunday.

For now I'll offer some clarification. The trunnions are cabinet mounted not table mounted. Best I can tell those bolts do not continue through the cabinet into the table. So the alignment procedure should be similar to that of a true cabinet saw. I'll know more when I get into that tonight or tomorrow.

Also, my initial impression of the fence is that its serviceable. I did get the dial indicator on it last night and it appears to be about .015" out of parallel over its entire length. I unlocked, moved and locked it back down and repeatably got about .015". Since it appears to be quite consistent I'm confident I can adjust it to be truly parallel and it should be repeatable once calibrated.

As to the YouTube reviewers issue of the fence face not being perfectly perpendicular to the table, he simply didn't pay much attention. There are leveling screws on the fence assembly. I adjusted mine in a matter a moments to be perfectly square.

Overall so far I have some minor complaints but am very pleased. These are just initial impressions though. I will get the dial indicator on it and really tune everything up and give a full review once I've been completely through it. If I can get everything tuned up and holding its alignment repeatably through the range of adjustment I think this saw will prove to be a real value. We'll see if that's the case.


----------



## Bigriverman (Nov 22, 2013)

Take a look at these.

http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/table-saw-parts-r4512-p-72429.html

https://d27ewrs9ow50op.cloudfront.net/partslists/g0771_pl.pdf

Looks pretty close to me.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Take a look at these.
> 
> http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/table-saw-parts-r4512-p-72429.html
> 
> ...


It's not surprising for there to be similarities. Most of the parts come from just a handful of plants these days, Mao Shan and Ching Tu to name a couple. These parts also look alot like the parts in the Proshop, Fusion, Baleigh, GI, PM1000, PM64b, hybrids.

They might have many similarities…I haven't taken the time to look closely yet, but you often have to look really close at the designs to note some of the differences. The trunnions on the G0771 definitely mount to the cabinet vs the table top of the R4512.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/hewood/Saws/Proshopguts_zpse80399ca.jpg


----------



## The_Doc (Mar 2, 2015)

> For now I ll offer some clarification. The trunnions are cabinet mounted not table mounted. Best I can tell those bolts do not continue through the cabinet into the table. So the alignment procedure should be similar to that of a true cabinet saw. I ll know more when I get into that tonight or tomorrow.


Confirmation of this would be awesome! - I haven't heard a definitive answer


----------



## Adrock1 (Feb 5, 2015)

> For now I ll offer some clarification. The trunnions are cabinet mounted not table mounted. Best I can tell those bolts do not continue through the cabinet into the table. So the alignment procedure should be similar to that of a true cabinet saw. I ll know more when I get into that tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Confirmation of this would be awesome! - I haven t heard a definitive answer
> 
> - The_Doc


They are in fact cabinet mounted. Check out the review I posted.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)

> Part 2 of his video is posted now as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never dropped my R4512 and it is a complete train wreck… STAY THE "F" away from anything ORANGE! period.

1) My blade was not parralel with the miter slot

2) The Miter gauge was so sloppy it rattles down the miter slot.

3) WHY did RIDGID make the miter gauge fit so sloppy ? Because the miter slot IS NOT STRAIGHT! It's as crooked as a dogs hind leg.

4) Arbor run out! You can get dizzy watching the blade slow down to a stop it wobbles so much.

There is only one good use for the R4512….

BOAT ANCHOR!


----------



## dhoeks (Mar 24, 2015)

I recently purchased a GO771 after downsizing my shop. Had a Powermatic 66 5hp which I loved but it wouldn't fit my new digs and I didn't have 3 phase power available. I figured this would be a good compromise of smaller saw with some larger saw characteristics. Just finished my first project and here's my impressions.
Shipping from Grizzly is great. They used UPS friieght-fast and efficient! Set up was relatively easy. I managed it all by myself. I was prepared for a lot of adjustment but out of the box the blade to mitre slot was right on as well as the fence so I can't speak to how easy or hard that might be. I wired it for 220 (they even give you an extra wire nut. Crazy!) I'm amazed at how quiet this thing is! I cut plywood, hardwood, used a dado setup a lot, all worked very well and the motor never bogged or complained. I would have preferred a heavier fence but it works well, stays parallel and locks tight. Comes with regular and dado throat plates. A zero clearance would be very beneficial. A shop vac really doesn't cut it for good dust extraction-an upgrade I'll need to make.
The instructions are quite good but a little dated. Case in point, there are 2 set screws on the table top which weren't referenced in the instructions. I call their tech folks and after some inter-company conferencing they told me the screws were for adjusting 90&45 degree blade stops, contrary to the instructions. These were also set correctly from the factory so I didn't have to make that adjustment. They were apologetic and helpful. I think this is too new a product for them to be completely up to speed on it.
All in all I'm pretty happy with it. After 30 some years as a cabinet maker and using all kinds of cool saws I don't think I could find a better one for the money. I would recommend this one for somebody on a budget. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I recently purchased a GO771 after downsizing my shop. Had a Powermatic 66 5hp which I loved but it wouldn t fit my new digs and I didn t have 3 phase power available. I figured this would be a good compromise of smaller saw with some larger saw characteristics. Just finished my first project and here s my impressions.
> Shipping from Grizzly is great. They used UPS friieght-fast and efficient! Set up was relatively easy. I managed it all by myself. I was prepared for a lot of adjustment but out of the box the blade to mitre slot was right on as well as the fence so I can t speak to how easy or hard that might be. I wired it for 220 (they even give you an extra wire nut. Crazy!) I m amazed at how quiet this thing is! I cut plywood, hardwood, used a dado setup a lot, all worked very well and the motor never bogged or complained. I would have preferred a heavier fence but it works well, stays parallel and locks tight. Comes with regular and dado throat plates. A zero clearance would be very beneficial. A shop vac really doesn t cut it for good dust extraction-an upgrade I ll need to make.
> The instructions are quite good but a little dated. Case in point, there are 2 set screws on the table top which weren t referenced in the instructions. I call their tech folks and after some inter-company conferencing they told me the screws were for adjusting 90&45 degree blade stops, contrary to the instructions. These were also set correctly from the factory so I didn t have to make that adjustment. They were apologetic and helpful. I think this is too new a product for them to be completely up to speed on it.
> All in all I m pretty happy with it. After 30 some years as a cabinet maker and using all kinds of cool saws I don t think I could find a better one for the money. I would recommend this one for somebody on a budget. Hope this was helpful.
> ...


Thanks for some excellent hands-on insights. Coming from a seasoned user of some higher level saws, makes the info even more credible.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just ordered this saw last night, they said it will ship out today. Hoping to have it later this week. Thursday would be great as I am already working from home that day… Once I receive the saw and put her through some work, I will report back.


----------



## mgb51964 (Mar 14, 2015)

I purchased the Grizz 10" hybrid saw last month and have sent it back and upgraded to the G0690.

Had issue with wood hitting riving knife and then learned there has been a problem with the raising and lowering of blade. From what I've read this has been a problem with this saw. Some guys on this site have this saw and have no complaints.
My blade was off .020. I called customer service, they gave me a RA#, packed up the saw and sent it back. They inspected it and I got a full refund back, saw plus freight charges. I get my new saw tomorrow.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

> One would think these Chinese Political Prisoners would have more pride in their work.
> Lazy Commy bastards
> 
> - rantingrich


Sorry to disappoint you but pretty sure the political prisoners
in China are not commies.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I purchased the Grizz 10" hybrid saw last month and have sent it back and upgraded to the G0690.
> 
> Had issue with wood hitting riving knife and then learned there has been a problem with the raising and lowering of blade. From what I ve read this has been a problem with this saw. Some guys on this site have this saw and have no complaints.
> My blade was off .020. I called customer service, they gave me a RA#, packed up the saw and sent it back. They inspected it and I got a full refund back, saw plus freight charges. I get my new saw tomorrow.
> ...


Just to clarify, it sounds like your issue pertained to the G0715P, and not the G0771….correct?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

From what I remember reading in another thread, yes he had the 715P. I just got a 771 this past weekend and have just finished assembling it. I haven't gotten a chance to play with a dial indicator to check alignment yet, though.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

I picked up a 715P in November, my only complaint is the stock throat plate. The grizzly zero clearance is a must, especially when ripping thin stock.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I bought a Grizzly zero clearance insert with my 1023 and
then proceeded to make two from scrap plywood. The Grizzly
branded insert sits, unused, in original packaging on my tool chest.


----------



## Jdokan (Apr 29, 2015)

Newbie here… 1st thanks for all the posts. Very enlightening.
I am in the midst of my struggle to decide on a new table saw. I initially looked at the R4512 and found this sight and after MUCH reading (and education) am about to pull the trigger on the G1023RLW. I did get the new Grizzly 2015 catalog and also saw the the newG0771 and started thinking about it. The cost difference over the next 20 years is not an issue. I need to wire in my shop prior to placing the order…. Maybe just buy it and that will light the fire to wire…Will post my results in the next few weeks. This will be a new shop set up so I'll be back soon more education…


----------



## wwwanabe (Feb 9, 2015)

> I recently purchased a GO771 after downsizing my shop. Had a Powermatic 66 5hp which I loved but it wouldn t fit my new digs and I didn t have 3 phase power available. I figured this would be a good compromise of smaller saw with some larger saw characteristics. Just finished my first project and here s my impressions.
> Shipping from Grizzly is great. They used UPS friieght-fast and efficient! Set up was relatively easy. I managed it all by myself. I was prepared for a lot of adjustment but out of the box the blade to mitre slot was right on as well as the fence so I can t speak to how easy or hard that might be. I wired it for 220 (they even give you an extra wire nut. Crazy!) I m amazed at how quiet this thing is! I cut plywood, hardwood, used a dado setup a lot, all worked very well and the motor never bogged or complained. I would have preferred a heavier fence but it works well, stays parallel and locks tight. Comes with regular and dado throat plates. A zero clearance would be very beneficial. A shop vac really doesn t cut it for good dust extraction-an upgrade I ll need to make.
> The instructions are quite good but a little dated. Case in point, there are 2 set screws on the table top which weren t referenced in the instructions. I call their tech folks and after some inter-company conferencing they told me the screws were for adjusting 90&45 degree blade stops, contrary to the instructions. These were also set correctly from the factory so I didn t have to make that adjustment. They were apologetic and helpful. I think this is too new a product for them to be completely up to speed on it.
> All in all I m pretty happy with it. After 30 some years as a cabinet maker and using all kinds of cool saws I don t think I could find a better one for the money. I would recommend this one for somebody on a budget. Hope this was helpful.
> ...


Good info since I can get nothing out of Grizzly. Spoke to customer service and tech service twice. All acted as though they were barely familiar with 0771 and offered absolutely no advice. Acted as though they were not willing to promote it at all. I even said I was considering the Rigid hybrid and still nothing. Asked about any 0771 reviews and just got silence. Saw is on sale for $625 which seems good but freight is 99 + 34 for a lift gate. Rep only would state they would drop it at the curb and no further. I asked would they have a pallet jack on the truck and she said no. Can you tell me about the experience with delivery? Will the driver help me or just drop in the road? This is a big purchase but I'm leary due to the limited customer reviews. If it's so great, why aren't people buying it.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Because it only came out 5 months ago. Regardless, there's a bunch of people, including myself, who have bought it.

It's not heavy enough that you can't get someone to drag it inside with you if you absolutely have to. I got it out of the car myself and off of the pallet and onto the mobile base by myself. You can also remove the top if needed to shed weight.


----------



## wwwanabe (Feb 9, 2015)

> Because it only came out 5 months ago. Regardless, there s a bunch of people, including myself, who have bought it.
> 
> It s not heavy enough that you can t get someone to drag it inside with you if you absolutely have to. I got it out of the car myself and off of the pallet and onto the mobile base by myself. You can also remove the top if needed to shed weight.
> 
> - jmartel


Thanks for responding. I can break it down and put it on dollies and bring it in the garage a piece at the time. I guess I was caught off guard when I found the opposite cust service experience. I think it will be a good saw for me as a serious beginner since I'm coming from a grandfather, hand me down, scary to use 10 inch Delta bench saw. I hope you like yours. I'm think I will go ahead and dive in.


----------



## wwwanabe (Feb 9, 2015)

> Because it only came out 5 months ago. Regardless, there s a bunch of people, including myself, who have bought it.
> 
> It s not heavy enough that you can t get someone to drag it inside with you if you absolutely have to. I got it out of the car myself and off of the pallet and onto the mobile base by myself. You can also remove the top if needed to shed weight.
> 
> - jmartel


Not sure if I need a single dedicated circuit or not. Tech service did tell me I need a 20 amp minimum since it runs at 15 amps/110v.


----------



## dhoeks (Mar 24, 2015)

I had UPS hold the cartons at their depot and went to pick it up with a trailer. It was snowy here in Michigan when I ordered it and didn't want to drag it through the snow up my driveway. They loaded it on my trailer w a Hilo and it went well. If you use lift gate service they'll drop it at your driveway and with a dolly or a sturdy two wheeler you should be able to manage it. Offer a friend a beer to help you. It's not as daunting as it might seem.
I'm still happy after more time using it. Without doubt there are better saws but you'll pay more for them. The Griz has the basic elements of a competent saw and will help you develop your woodworking skills. Have fun!


----------



## wwwanabe (Feb 9, 2015)

While waiting on my new G0771 to be delivered, I received a disturbing recall email for the saw from Grizzly. Apparently, the pulley is incorrect for motor shaft which can make it potentially dangerous. Needless to say, I refused the delivery and returned it. The Grizzly rep had been authorized to give a full refund or the customer could wait for the retrofit kit. This saw seems to still have some bugs. Possibly thinking about the 0715P but concerned about the blade runout issues. It seems the issue is in the thousands, which is within acceptable ranges to me. I'll use more glue. Any 0715P advice or switch manufacturer?


----------

